# Meet Mr. Jack!



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Dear Ghouls and Ghoulett’s, 

My fellow spook-a-holics I’d like to introduce you to my newest static prop and show you how I have been making this Pumpkin head scarecrow. In the end if all goes according to my demented plans Mr. Jack will have a motion detector that will trigger a voice message welcome the TOT to Jones Hallow Cemetery and at the same time voice activated LED’s that will light up his head. 

First though I’d like to give credit to my inspirations for building this prop. When I saw Havercroft Haunt for 2007 and their Pumpkin head scarecrow I said wow I got to have that and maybe take it to a higher level. You can see Havercroft fantastic scarecrow at:

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2498460180039881691uKLDHO

My last inspiration is another Pumpkin head scarecrow build by another of our forum members, daveo1101. What inspired me about his scarecrow was his building techniques for his Pumpkin head, some of which I incorporated in mine. You can follow how he built his at these links:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63489

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63492

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=64520

Now on to my evil efforts in building the Pumpkin head for Mr. Jack. The first slideshow of how I created this little devil can be seen at:

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff314/rebelfederal/P-Prop/?action=view&current=eea0b87c.pbw

Next point your browser to:

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff314/rebelfederal/P1-Prop/?action=view&current=3115e18f.pbw

And last to:

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff314/rebelfederal/P2-Prop/?action=view&current=2a8e66e0.pbw

If my fellow spooksters are interested I will gladly post more of these “how to” slideshows as I continue the build.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Do Yo know jack? Lol Love him Spookie.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Blinky,
My deathly love of course I know Jack by now. Glad you enjoyed my small effort, just wish I had better photos for the slide show. Who knows maybe somebody else in this forum will find it interesting and insperational?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

hey, that was a cool superman ball.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

kallie,
Glad you noticed cool hu? A little air and Superman is good as new ready for another bounce!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I love this project. It's something I have on my list to accomplish this year. I couldn't figure out how to form the head without having to leave a large opening or having to cut the paper mache' apart to take out the form. Very creative use of a superman ball....of course you would have a superman ball, what else  Do you think the paper mache' can hold up to wet weather like we have in Washington? I would love to see more posts as you continue the project.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Madame,
Yes I had to shop far and wide for the superman! LOL! The reason I put two coats of latex on it and inside around the opening is to make sure it is water proof and will hold up to the weather. Plus the latex adds another layer of texture to the pumpkin skin. I'll be more then glad to post more on how I put the scarecrow all together. Right now I'm kind of covered up with other things and hobbies but I plan on starting to build his skelleton frame soon.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> I'll be more then glad to post more on how I put the scarecrow all together.


Cool! I'm a little buried myself. I want to have my business up and running in the next week or so...just finishing some final organizational details. I have a young stallion in the barn that has been keeping me busy. He's really a beauty and entertains everyone in the neighborhood. He thinks he's a big dog and runs around the pasture shaking sacks in his mouth or kicking a big ball around. He would love your superman ball. His poor mother get worn out by his antics sometimes....isn't that just the life of a mom


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> Cool! I'm a little buried myself


Madame,

Yes, as always I'm buried alive but I would always take time out to dig up your lovely bones up! Tell me, what business that you hope to have up and running in the next few weeks?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

[QUOTE Tell me, what business that you hope to have up and running in the next few weeks?[/QUOTE]

I have been developing products for digital scrapbooking. When I was working it was always difficult to find the time to keep up with the things I wanted to add to my scrapbook because everything I did was from scratch. My job required a lot of traveling and I worked long hours on top of taking care of our parents who have all passed on. 

Digital scrapbooking can take a lot of time that many working people, and those people who, like me, have unintentionally joined the ranks of the "sandwich" generation. Working, caring for extended family and trying to fit everything in to a 24-hr. day and still have a life. The math just doesn't add up. 

So I am designing quick pages that people can buy and use to just insert their pictures and some text if they want, or scrapbooking kits that have matching papers and decorative elements, photoshop brushes, word art and other decorative elements. 

I have set up a way to list my products through an e-Bay store that will allow me to list my items as store stock (in bulk) so I don't have to spend all my time re-listing. But the really exciting part is that when someone buys a product they will make payment through PayPal...then an automatic notice is generated giving the customer a link to download their purchase. So, I won't have to order, store, or mail physical inventory and I won't have to spend the whole day managing sales. That will let me continue to create new products and pace my work on the computer to meet my doctor's "strongly recommended" guidelines, or as someone in my household calls them... orders.

I just need to do final color checks and put everything in zip files before I start listing. And I want to check the delivery system to make sure it is working properly. Once I get that going I want to do a couple of web pages to feed customers into the e-bay store through outside resources. Actually, I don't care if I make money at this. I just want to feel productive again. I miss working and I like to learn new things. So that is what keeps me off the streets and out of the bar...which if you really knew me is such a laugh. I was almost a baby when I got married and I've never been in a bar


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

> My job required a lot of traveling and I worked long hours on top of taking care of our parents who have all passed on.





> Working, caring for extended family and trying to fit everything in to a 24-hr. day and still have a life. The math just doesn't add up.


Madame,
Yes I do agree the math does not add up because this is exactly where my little Ghoulett and I find ourselves these days sadly. Between very elderly parents and our children, who are now mostly adults, we don't know where our left or right hand goes which I'm sure you can understand. Now I don't pretend to understand all that you have told us about your scrapbook venture I assure you I wish you nothing but success!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you Spookzilla. I'm sorry to hear that you and Mrs. Spookzilla are entering into the zone. I don't think many people from our generation forward will escape it. Even though elder care services are available, most seniors prefer having family care as much as possible. 

I actually gave in to my husband and the doctor's requests to leave my job because I thought I would be in a better position to help my mother (our last surviving parent) who was in very poor health. I gave six months notice at work, planning to leave in July. My mother died on June 13. Once I finished with her estate business I didn't know what to do with myself because I had been going at warp speed for so long. 

My mind is just too active to sit around but a traditional work environment is not a good fit for me anymore. It seems I did a lot of damage to degenerated discs in my neck by doing too much lifting of wheelchairs, etc. Now my spinal cord is being pinched and we can't fix it. So please let this be a lesson to you and Mrs. Spookzilla....take care of yourself along the way. You will have many tired days ahead of you for a while. Be good to yourself and each other. Here's a hug!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Madame T - best wishes in your new business venture!

Hey look - it's my 666 post!!! Glad I used it wisely.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> Madame T - best wishes in your new business venture!
> 
> Hey look - it's my 666 post!!! Glad I used it wisely.



OMG does this mean I'm blessed or cursed?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Blessed, definately!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh thanks, I could use a blessing


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Spookzilla said:


> Dear Ghouls and Ghoulett’s,
> 
> 
> My last inspiration is another Pumpkin head scarecrow build by another of our forum members, daveo1101. What inspired me about his scarecrow was his building techniques for his Pumpkin head, some of which I incorporated in mine. You can follow how he built his at these links:
> If my fellow spooksters are interested I will gladly post more of these “how to” slideshows as I continue the build.


Dave - Great work and cool adaptation! - thanks for the shout-out! - did you put a body on jack?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookzilla, your jack is awesome. i love seeing all the wonderful gifted and talents of everyone. i can't wait to see him finished. madame t. good luck in your business venture. my heart goes out to you, spookzilla and madame t in your parents cares. madame t has given you some very good advice. listen to her wisely. i as well have an elderly mother. i cared for her for the past 12 years. this august will be two years she has been in the rest home. she is 92 and has the old age disease [short term memory loss]. but she always remembers my oldest grandson and myself. we go to see her at least twice a week, and try to bring her to visit on sunday. sometimes she amazes me still with when you least expect it, she has a great day. you guys have a great day as well.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> my heart goes out to you, spookzilla and madame t in your parents cares. madame t has given you some very good advice. listen to her wisely. i as well have an elderly mother. i cared for her for the past 12 years. this august will be two years she has been in the rest home. she is 92 and has the old age disease [short term memory loss]. but she always remembers my oldest grandson and myself. we go to see her at least twice a week, and try to bring her to visit on sunday. sometimes she amazes me still with when you least expect it, she has a great day.


hallorenescene, I remember many times I thought my mother would not last another day only to find her rebound again. If I could say anything to you about your final days with your mother, no matter how many days that may be, make sure you have all the conversations you want to have with her now. Ask questions and tell her the things you want to say because you never know which day will in fact be the last day. Good luck and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the advice. at christmas time we were going to have all the great grandchildren gather around and have her read them some santa claus books, and video tape but we had a disruption and the weather turned suddenly bad sending scurrying everyone home. my daughter suggested when she has a good day and talks about the past, i should tape record, it would be a fun thing to send around for christmas. she has seen a lot in her day, cars, running water, the airplane, ww2, korean war, the depression, prohibition, talkies, silents, tv, washing machines, the phone, and more. her father was a country dr. her mother a teacher. she talks about the snow. she is the last one left of her brothers and sister. she loved to scrapbook. there ars some memories there. anyway, it is never easy.


----------

